# Hi



## Lordnap (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi, sorry I am new here. I am just trying my luck to see if anyone is in need of a car in Singapore for the next 6months as I will be away to taiwan. till Sep 2014

If you are interested, do let me know. Thanks.

Tay


----------



## ghlk (May 21, 2015)

Hi, I am not buying a car, but I am also thinking about going to Taiwan for a tour. Have you come back to Singapore? I wonder how your trip is.


----------

